# rigid r4516



## dhmankowski (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know for sure if you can you a 3/4 dado on the rigid r4516, the salesman told me yes, but the arbor looks too small and it is only a 15 amp 5000 rpm saw. I think for light work I might just go cheap and get the skilsaw 3300. It has the same amperage and RPM's. Any opinions?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im not familiar with that saw. i have the ridgid 3660. to mount the dado set, you usually have to remove the wide washers. but my saw will mount a 15/16th's dado. if i were you i would advise you to read the reviews of each saw.i wouldnt try to advise you which to buy, like some people will do, but check the reviews. the only thing i say is dont buy right off the bat because of price. research all avenues.

btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums dhmankoski.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

FWIW, the online specs for the Skil 3305-01 shows a dado capacity of 1/2". Thus, I doubt that either would handle a 3/4" dado cut, even if the arbor would accept the blade stack.

You might be better off going with a heavier-duty contractor's saw, or do the dadoes with a good router and guide.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My guess would be that the Ridgid is higher quality than the Skil based on past experience. If you want to cut clean dado's then you really are best off using a router unless you are a production shop.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the forum. 

I know a fella who has the Rigid contractors saw and likes it, I have the 3650 and find it more than adequate for my needs. I agree with lavon, read all the reviews you can find, by people that actually use the item you are looking at, and the write ups in the magazines and on line. 

I have had my 3650 for more than 5 years and have no faults with it. I realize it is an entry level saw and not one of the more professional type, but it will do for what I want for the rest of my days.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Pssssst - 3HP/220v Delta Unisaw with a Freud Dado set.


----------



## breedyk (Jan 24, 2009)

I've owned the R4516 for almost 3 months now and I love it. It's performed perfectly for me with everything I've tried for it but I haven't used it for dados. Sorry to say I'm not sure if it will cut a 3/4 dado.


----------

